
Shane and Tereasa – TableFiller – ES, EU, NZ – Have_idea – Social Events - shanedevane
Hi everyone
we are building the first platform for cafes, bars and restaurants to make their off peak tables on-demand. (better!)
======
shanedevane
[https://tablefiller.com/partner-guide](https://tablefiller.com/partner-guide)

